# Dreiste Dialer-Abzocke auf Suchmaschine.de



## Devilfrank (2 Oktober 2003)

Heise meldet:
Suchmaschine.de hat eine wechselvolle Geschichte hinter sich. Eine Zeitlang war es Experimentierfeld fur eine Suche mit Bildervorschau, dann eine Suchmaschine, die nur bezahlte Treffer lieferte, jetzt versucht man die schnelle Abzocke. Unter Suchmaschine.de führt nun jeder Klick und jede Suche nicht etwa zu einem Suchergebnis, sondern unverzüglich zur Installation eines Dialers

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-01.10.03-007/


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Ob suchmaschine.de oder suchmaschinenwelt.de - wer Informationen zu dem Thema über die Anbieterportale haben will, der soll sie auch bezahlen.
Die Installation des jeweiligen Dialers ist unbedenklich und die Funktion absolut FST- und RegTP-konform. Der User hat zu jeder Zeit, vor der Verbindung, die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden, ob er den Content haben und damit auch bezahlen möchte oder eben nicht. Die Dialer lassen sich ordentlich deinstalieren und haben keine (bislang bekannten) Nebenwirkungen.
Nur gut, dass jeder jedes Thema anschneiden kann - aber auch bei Heise gibt es manchmal Luftnummern. Bei Betrachtung der Kommentarliste unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=47870 ergibt sich ein durchaus erschrekendes Bild über das Niveau der Artikelkonsumenten - dem hiesigen Forum sei zu wünschen, dass es mit diesem Thread nicht auch in die Belanglosigkeit abgleitet.


----------



## AmiRage (2 Oktober 2003)

0815 Gast schrieb:
			
		

> .... dem hiesigen Forum sei zu wünschen, dass es mit diesem Thread nicht auch in die Belanglosigkeit abgleitet.


Dank Deines heldenhaften Einsatzes wird uns dies hoffentlich erspart bleiben.  :lol: 

Ansonsten sind Deine Anmerkungen meines Erachtens nur durch Eigenbeteiligung zu erklären. Denn der Aufbau der Seite inkl. PopUp etc. sprechen wohl eher für Kundendesinformation.

Nachtrag: Habe mir mal einen Dialer "eingefangen" und einen Hash-Check in der Datenbank der RegTP gemacht:



> Ihre Suche nach
> 
> ' dialerhashwert = C7887BD8D2ADF3C47DB7E07250CE31DF591531DA... '
> 
> lieferte keine Daten.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Nun der Hashwert hat ja auch nur eine sekundäre Aussagekraft. War der Wert des Dialers in sich übereinstimmend? Die RegTP registriert Dialer im Nachhinein, soll bedeuten: Frage den Wert mal in ein paar Wochen wieder ab.
Irgendwo war hier zu lesen, dass bis Anfang September angeblich nur 7 oder 9 Dialer zur Registration vorgelegt worden sind. Gib´mal einen Dialerwert von irgendeienem Stardialer ein. Du wirst Dich wundern, dass erst 30% der von Mainpean vorgelegten Dateien erfasst sind - das sind aber auch schon knappe 20.000. Und es dürfen *alle* 75000 verwendet werden, den Registrationsbeleg gibts dann eben erst später!
Abschließend, nix da Eigenbeteiligung, und tschüsssss... :magic:


----------



## AmiRage (2 Oktober 2003)

0815 Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und es dürfen *alle* 75000 verwendet werden, den Registrationsbeleg gibts dann eben erst später!


Also letztens waren es noch 750.000 ... ziemlicher Schwund, oder?  :lol:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25782&highlight=750000#25782


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Oktober 2003)

Registrierte Dialer mit T4 Tarif und der Nummer 0190 880460 unter:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=880460

Tonno

PS. Etwa 30% in der Datenbank sichtbar.......


----------



## AmiRage (2 Oktober 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Etwa 30% in der Datenbank sichtbar.......


Das wären dann aber hochgerechnet schon über 1.25 Millionen Dialer für die eine Rufnummer?!


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

Mit Mozilla erfolgt allerdings nur eine Fehlermeldung, das läßt mal wieder darauf schließen
daß es genau um den unerfahrenen User und Anfänger geht

Besonders perfide  ist die Verwechslungsgefahr mit  den seriösen URL:
http://www.suchmaschinen.de
und 
http://www.suchmaschine.com


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Kleiner Tip für XP-User:
...für das übliche Surfen einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und diesen nicht mit Administratorenrechten ausstatten. Dann kommt das zu bestätigende Zertifikat gar nicht erst an die Kiste ran und der Dialer kann nicht downgeloadet und ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

*Sicherheitslücken*

@Anna:
Prinzipiell eine gute und sinnvolle Idee aber:

siehe http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/demos/ie/e5_15.shtml

_@Gast , ein Link auf die Heise Seite genügt, es muß (und darf nicht) in jedem Fall
 der gesamte Artikel zitiert werden, besonders interessante Stellen sollten hervorgehoben zitiert 
werden. Außerdem wird ein Thread dadurch nicht gerade übersichtlicher.
 tf/Moderator_


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip für XP-User:
> ...für das übliche Surfen einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und diesen nicht mit Administratorenrechten ausstatten.



Das sollte zu den Grundregeln gehören nicht als Admin zu surfen....

alles andere ist schon grobfahrlässig , nach dem Motto Zettel an der Tür: Schlüssel unter der Fußmatte unk: 
Ist zwar nicht mal im Ansatz mit der Rechtevergabe von Linux zu vergleichen aber besser als gar nix 
tf


----------



## ChrisO (2 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich sollte es zu den Grundregeln gehören niemals als Admin überrhaupt am Computer irgendwas zu tun, außer eben administrative Aufgaben.


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

ChrisO schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte es zu den Grundregeln gehören niemals als Admin überrhaupt am Computer irgendwas zu tun, außer eben administrative Aufgaben.



Das war damit auch mit gemeint, schon aus Selbstschutz arbeite ich selber an meinem  PC grundsätzlich
 nur als "User" , das mögen andere für  übertrieben halte, aber damit kann ich leben. Abgesehen 
davon habe ich natürlich weitere "Sicherheitsfangnetze" , z.B Images mit Ghost auf der zweiten
 (Wechsel)platte, die es mir ermöglichen sowohl bei schiefgegangenen Installationen als 
auch im worst  case (Total Absturz) in maximal 3-5 Minuten die komplette Wiederherstellung des
 Systems auf den Ausgangszustand zu erreichen. Bei den heutigen Plattengrößen und
sinnvoller  Partionierung, kann man  mehrere Images mit verschiedenen 
Entwicklungsstufen der Systempartition anlegen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Zustimmungen - jetzt erzähle dass doch bitte mal einer dem Neuanwender, der gerade eine bestens periphierte Kiste beim Saturn oder Aldi gekauft hat und außer vom Blasen zumindest beim Tuten keine Ahnung hat.
Da bläst der Einsteiger die Backen auf und wundert sich nur. Sooo viele bunte Bilder und alle sind meins - da ich gerade zwei Volkshochschulprojekte unterstütze, kommt mir da gleich wieder die Idee vom PC-Führerschein.


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> - jetzt erzähle dass doch bitte mal einer dem Neuanwender, der gerade eine bestens periphierte Kiste beim Saturn oder Aldi gekauft hat



Diese Erkenntnis scheint sich insbesondere beim Gesetzgeber und bei einem sicherlich nicht 
kleinen Teil unserer Rechtsprechung noch nicht rundgesprochen zu haben. 

Da herrschen z.T noch immer seltsamste Vorstellungen über die Verantwortlichkeit eines Endusers. 

Wenn ein Hardwareprodukthersteller (ob Auto oder Leuchtstofflampe)  in ähnlicher Weise 
mangelhafte und fehlerhafte Produkte in die Welt setzen würde, glaube ich kaum,
 daß das so tolerant gehandhabt würde.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Dazu gleich ein Anekdötchen: die Freundin aus Nürnberch, Ihr wisst schon, der ich den T-Online Anschluss vertickt hatte, hat sich nämlich ein Laptop beim Tchibo gekauft. Mit der neu installierten T-Online-Software ist sie lediglich einmal online gegangen, um sich ordnungsgemäß anzumelden - bums, da war er dieser Wurm! Der Rechner fuhr automatisch nach einer Minute runter und ward nimmer zu reparieren, nichtmal durch die Recovery-CD per telefonischer Fernwartung und Anweisungen von mir.
Jetzt ist das Book wieder beim Kaffeeverkäufer und der versucht nun die 800 € wieder zu reparieren.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Ups, war mal nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2003)

Nach dem MWD-Gesetz ist bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmungspflichtig, und zwar in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit des Dienstes, zu dem der Dialer verbinden soll.

Die RegTP-DB ist voll mit Dialern, die ungeprüft aufgenommen wurden und den Test der Minimalbedingungen nicht bestehen werden. Die zahlreichen Beschwerden zur Veranlassung der Prüfung sind unterwegs.

Es dauert halt, sowohl rein als auch raus, aber durch einige SQL-Befehle wird die Bereinigung einfach machbar sein. Die "Ja, weiter"-Dialer werden sicherlich dort nicht überwintern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Oktober 2003)

h**p://www.isa-solutions.de/



> der zeit vorraus durch inovation


Ist ja ziemlich deutlich zu sehen, wo Innovation dort anfängt. Ob die potentiellen Kunden damit klarkommen?

Am besten gefällt mir allerdings das Impressum von suchmaschine.de:



> Sollte es sich um eine andere Domain als h**p://www.p*p.ag
> handeln, ist der Domainhaber ( siehe denic.de ) für den
> Domainnamen verantwortlich.
> 
> ...



Gar nicht so leicht zu interpretieren, was uns der Haber von der Domain damit sagen möchte...


----------



## Counselor (3 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem MWD-Gesetz ist bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmungspflichtig, und zwar in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit des Dienstes, zu dem der Dialer verbinden soll.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Die nette Suchmaschine bietet mir ein 'Windows Update' an und will 'wichtige Systemkomponenten' nachinstallieren. Ich sollte mal bei M$ nachfragen, ob die vergessen haben, meinem Windows einen niederländischen Dialer mitzugeben )

Counselor


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2003)

So etwas kann auch helfen. Der Begriff könnte ein geschütztes Warenzeichen sein.

Neben dem MWD-Gesetz gibt es auch noch den Kodex des Gewerbes mit Bestimmungen wie

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?&id=1464360&t=1629557&m=8375407#8375407

Insgesamt braucht die RegTP möglichst viele Beschwerden über diese Seiten, die Dialer ohne Zustimmung des Opfers automatisch herunterladen, damit sie die beworbenen Mehrbetrugsnummern sperren lassen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem MWD-Gesetz ist bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmungspflichtig, und zwar in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit des Dienstes, zu dem der Dialer verbinden soll.
> 
> Die RegTP-DB ist voll mit Dialern, die ungeprüft aufgenommen wurden und den Test der Minimalbedingungen nicht bestehen werden. Die zahlreichen Beschwerden zur Veranlassung der Prüfung sind unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Es gibt mehrere "Auslegungen" über die "explizite Zustimmung". 

Das Gesetz sagt: "Nichts"
http://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/Inhalt...190er-nr-fassung-verkuendung,property=pdf.pdf

Die Regulierung der RegTp sagt: "Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge" (Eingabegerät bei Windows ist z.B. die Maus)
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg37.pdf

Herr Kurth ( Präsident der RegTp ) sagt vor der Presse: "Dies kann z. B. das Eintippen eines Wortes statt eines einfachen Klicks sein oder die Antworten im Zustimmungsdialog sind so gestaltet, dass der nicht voreingestellte Button angeklickt werden muss."
http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02826/index.html

Eine Erläuterung der RegTp (wer auch immer es erläutert hat) sagt in etwa: "Doch kein Mausklick, Zeichenfolge muss sein"
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg37_erlaeuterung.pdf

Herr Kurth (siehe oben) spricht ständig von "Zustimmungsschalter" und "Buttons"
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/aktuelles/sprechzettel_mwdgesetz.pdf


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig. Plus die etwa 1600 anderen Rufnummern. Und bei Änderungen am Dialer (etwa 14tägig) neue Registrierung mit allen Dialern. Und für jeden Dialer bekommen wir einen postalischen Bescheid.

Tonno


----------



## ChrisO (3 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gleich ein Anekdötchen: die Freundin aus Nürnberch, Ihr wisst schon, der ich den T-Online Anschluss vertickt hatte, hat sich nämlich ein Laptop beim Tchibo gekauft. Mit der neu installierten T-Online-Software ist sie lediglich einmal online gegangen, um sich ordnungsgemäß anzumelden - bums, da war er dieser Wurm!


Haha :-( ist mir auch vorgestern bei einem Kunden passiert (aber meine Schuld, hätte den Patch halt vorher aufspielen müssen)


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechner fuhr automatisch nach einer Minute runter und ward nimmer zu reparieren...


 *lol* spricht für den Sachverstand.
Da mit einer Recovery-CD eine Kiste total geplättet wird, geht es wenn richtig angewandt.


Wg: "Eigentlich sollte es zu den Grundregeln gehören niemals als Admin überrhaupt am Computer irgendwas zu tun, außer eben administrative Aufgaben."



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... jetzt erzähle dass doch bitte mal einer dem Neuanwender, der gerade eine bestens periphierte Kiste beim Saturn oder Aldi gekauft hat und....


Muss man nicht auf Neuanwender beschränken, die wären ja oft noch leichter formbar    Neunmalkluge und/oder Ex-Win9x-DAUs ("_habe ich bisher nie gebraucht_") sind da viel schlimmer


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierte Dialer mit T4 Tarif und der Nummer 0190 880460 unter:
> 
> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=880460
> 
> ...



Also ich kann da irgendwie nichts sehen ...  :holy: 

*SCNR*


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kam da wohl ein Schlangenfänger vorbei?


----------

